# Scott CR1 vs Orbea Orca



## mtbykr

Our lbs started carrying the Scott line and rave about the CR1. A friend and I are looking at new frames and are considering this or the Orbea Orca. The scott would be local while we would have to travel a couple hours to get the orca. Our normal rides consist of a lot of elevation gain and loss (impossible to find even a short flat loop) So we want a comfortable ride that is great in the mountains for training.

Obvously the orca is cheaper, but which would be better suited to our riding? Thanks


----------



## rocco

mtbykr said:


> Our lbs started carrying the Scott line and rave about the CR1. A friend and I are looking at new frames and are considering this or the Orbea Orca. The scott would be local while we would have to travel a couple hours to get the orca. Our normal rides consist of a lot of elevation gain and loss (impossible to find even a short flat loop) So we want a comfortable ride that is great in the mountains for training.
> 
> Obvously the orca is cheaper, but which would be better suited to our riding? Thanks


Where do you ride? I'm just curious.

I haven't ridden either but I've heard more good things about the Scott. About five years ago I ordered a custom sized Orbea. I waited and waited and when it came it was the wrong size. It wasn't even close to what I ordered.

I currently ride a Time frame on on mostly up and down terrain.


----------



## rocco

*additional thoughts*



mtbykr said:


> Our lbs started carrying the Scott line and rave about the CR1. A friend and I are looking at new frames and are considering this or the Orbea Orca. The scott would be local while we would have to travel a couple hours to get the orca. Our normal rides consist of a lot of elevation gain and loss (impossible to find even a short flat loop) So we want a comfortable ride that is great in the mountains for training.
> 
> Obvously the orca is cheaper, but which would be better suited to our riding? Thanks



Are you guys adverse to the idea of ordering frames online?

The Orbea Orca goes for $2,200 and the Scott sells for $2,900. 

The Fondriest Lex is available directly from the distributor and is on sale now for $2,800 - ($3,500 normally). I owned a Fondriest and I know they make some extremely nice frames. If I was in the market now that would be one frame I'd be seriously looking at.

I'd also check out the Ridley Damocles which sells for $2,800. I've looked at one up close a the LBS and I could see it's the real deal in terms of quality. I've also read good things about this frame and that it has superb handling in the corners and descents.


----------



## dawgcatching

Second on the Lex-I was toying with the idea of getting a Scott, finally found one last summer built up (it was nice) but the Lex is "steadier", stiffer, and seems like it will be much more durable (it probably weighs 200g more, whereas the Scott didn't look like it could withstand much in terms of a crash). The Lex is very smooth for such a stiff frame, but it really is stiff-it makes the CAAD7 I sometimes ride seem downright wimpy. I really like the handling of the Lex, but then again, it fits me very well. It has a longer wheelbase and steep head angle, making it agile, yet steady at high speeds. A friend rides the CR1 and finds it to be a nice bike, but maybe a little demanding. I didn't get to try an Orca, so I can't relate to that one.


----------



## santosjep

*Test ride both*

Hi mtbykr!

With the combination of your terrain description , proximity to an Orbea dealer and avatar, I suspect you live in the Berkshiers (Western MA).  If this is so, I understand that your discription of your typical ride is indeed not overstated at all. YIKES! You must be a pretty good climber then.

Anyway, with regards to the bike(s), I would suggest to take them both for a spin. If you're dishing out at least $4k on the bike or >$2k for the frameset, I would try them both out first. It's an important purchase and you dont want to second guess it.

Do the 2 hour ride, make a day out of it. If my hunch about your location is accurate, Wheelworks in Belmont, MA has a healthy selection of Orbeas. Andrew, the sales manager, can help you. He helped me get mine.  Then, just about 10 minutes away, Quad Cycles in Arlington, MA has the SCOTT bikes for immediate comparison purposes. Rusty, the owner of Quad, can hook you up.

Good luck with the search!


Joe


----------



## Piles

*CR1 Owner*

Im a CR1 owner so im bound to be a little biased. When i was shopping around in December i tried everything i could get my hands on. I never got to try the Orca but i did try the one down, i forget its name. Anyone who can suggest with absoloute certainty that one bike does one thing better than the next when they are on different tyres, wheels and contact points is kidding you, other than the magazine testers who do this sort of thing regually. The problem being that you will test one and then not test another bike for a day or more. I was lucky enough to test the Scott, a Cannondale and a Litespeed all at one shop. The Orbea i tried about a week later and have to admit that i had already pretty much made my mind up. (That in itself is going to reflect on your opinion) From what i recall it felt dead in comparison, but i think my second choice would have gone to Giant. The Scott felt very "dialled" and more responsive to anything else and eventually i went for it because i knew it was the lightest. In conclusion all i can say is; Im certainly not dissapointed.


----------



## rocco

Piles said:


> Im a CR1 owner so im bound to be a little biased. When i was shopping around in December i tried everything i could get my hands on. I never got to try the Orca but i did try the one down, i forget its name. Anyone who can suggest with absoloute certainty that one bike does one thing better than the next when they are on different tyres, wheels and contact points is kidding you, other than the magazine testers who do this sort of thing regually. The problem being that you will test one and then not test another bike for a day or more. I was lucky enough to test the Scott, a Cannondale and a Litespeed all at one shop. The Orbea i tried about a week later and have to admit that i had already pretty much made my mind up. (That in itself is going to reflect on your opinion) From what i recall it felt dead in comparison, but i think my second choice would have gone to Giant. The Scott felt very "dialled" and more responsive to anything else and eventually i went for it because i knew it was the lightest. In conclusion all i can say is; Im certainly not dissapointed.


That's a strong point regarding the variables. However, I think we can be reasonably certain as to which frame has the superior qualities in terms of workmanship, materials and finish. That would be the Fondriest.


----------



## dcp_nz

*orca all the way*

Between the two you are talking I'd go orca - or at the very least drive the 2 hours to look and ride it.

I was looking further down price scale but CR1 is same frame and I believe Onix geometry is same as Orca - test rode the lower spec'd CR1 vs Onix vs Tarmac vs Madone. 
For the money I agree with others that Fondriest should be in there - I looked at Domino but comparable build would have been too many $$.

Tough choice for me btwn Onix and Tarmac Pro - I was very impressed with the ride of the Onix but ultimately chose the Tarmac as I liked the ride about the same but colors and spec was better. 

I thought the CR1 carbon weave looks cool but it definitely transmitted more road buzz to rider.


----------



## rocco

dcp_nz said:


> Between the two you are talking I'd go orca - or at the very least drive the 2 hours to look and ride it.
> 
> I was looking further down price scale but CR1 is same frame and I believe Onix geometry is same as Orca - test rode the lower spec'd CR1 vs Onix vs Tarmac vs Madone.
> For the money I agree with others that Fondriest should be in there - I looked at Domino but comparable build would have been too many $$.
> 
> Tough choice for me btwn Onix and Tarmac Pro - I was very impressed with the ride of the Onix but ultimately chose the Tarmac as I liked the ride about the same but colors and spec was better.
> 
> I thought the CR1 carbon weave looks cool but it definitely transmitted more road buzz to rider.


If the goal is to buy a lesser priced/lesser quality ($2,200) frame I'd go with the Cervelo R2.5 over the Domino, Onix or Orca. I'm personally reluctant to buy a carbon frame in this range.

If you can and want to spend more on a higher quality frame (around 28 or $2,900) I'd go with the Lex.

Very important though is which frame could fit each of these guys best. I wonder if these guys have been carefully measured. I highly recommend the fit calculator on the Competitive Cyclist web site at http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO.


----------



## mtbykr

rocco said:


> Where do you ride? I'm just curious.
> 
> I haven't ridden either but I've heard more good things about the Scott. About five years ago I ordered a custom sized Orbea. I waited and waited and when it came it was the wrong size. It wasn't even close to what I ordered.
> 
> I currently ride a Time frame on on mostly up and down terrain.


Sorry for the delay, I have been out of town at an adventure race! I grew up north of Boston in New Hampshire, but currently live and ride in central virginia (through the blue ridge mountains. I should be heading back up home soon (parents still live there and a buddy getting married) so I may head in and check out some of the local shops up there!


----------



## rocco

mtbykr said:


> Sorry for the delay, I have been out of town at an adventure race! I grew up north of Boston in New Hampshire, but currently live and ride in central virginia (through the blue ridge mountains. I should be heading back up home soon (parents still live there and a buddy getting married) so I may head in and check out some of the local shops up there!



Cool... That sounds really nice. I was just curious.


----------

